# Re. budget cutbacks(never ending)budget cutbacks



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *RCA Bomber <bombardierrca@yahoo.ca>* on *Sun, 18 Feb 2001 19:37:13 -0500 (EST)*
With the mothballing of half the airforce planes, the
cutting back of the arctic patrols, the ML‘s, and
LSVW‘s being grounded, etc, when is the army going to
have to say "we cannot do it anymore!"  Maybe the
recent trade mission to China should have brought back
some of the equipment that was taken in the Korean
war.  I saw a whole bunch of  RCHA uniforms, a bunch
of Bren and Sten guns, an RCR corporal‘s promotion
papers, an American 105 howitzer same as our C1 -
which is better than the currently used C3 a small
mortar, etc when I was at the military museum in
Beijing last month.  Maybe taking museum articles is
not such a bad idea after all.  I‘m sure the national
war museum has some jeeps from world war two that
would run better than an Iltis ha!
I don‘t want to sound too pessimistic or defeatist,
but there has to come a time when the public says
"enough is enough".
_______________________________________________________
Do You Yahoo!?
Get your free @yahoo.ca address at  http://mail.yahoo.ca 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"dave newcombe" <dave.newcombe@home.com>* on *Sun, 18 Feb 2001 17:11:21 -0800*
I agree with you, but will the Canadian people ever say it.......
I think we passed that point when the Airforce contracted out flight
training........Its a good indication that you have fallen below critical
mass when you can‘t train your own people.
It just gets better and better............................
"I don‘t want to sound too pessimistic or defeatist,
but there has to come a time when the public says
"enough is enough"."
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Beth MacFarlane <elljay@nbnet.nb.ca>* on *Sun, 18 Feb 2001 21:39:34 -0400*
But at least we have an experienced Iltis commander :
The MacFarlanes
RCA Bomber wrote:
> With the mothballing of half the airforce planes, the
> cutting back of the arctic patrols, the ML‘s, and
> LSVW‘s being grounded, etc, when is the army going to
> have to say "we cannot do it anymore!"  Maybe the
> recent trade mission to China should have brought back
> some of the equipment that was taken in the Korean
> war.  I saw a whole bunch of  RCHA uniforms, a bunch
> of Bren and Sten guns, an RCR corporal‘s promotion
> papers, an American 105 howitzer same as our C1 -
> which is better than the currently used C3 a small
> mortar, etc when I was at the military museum in
> Beijing last month.  Maybe taking museum articles is
> not such a bad idea after all.  I‘m sure the national
> war museum has some jeeps from world war two that
> would run better than an Iltis ha!
>
> I don‘t want to sound too pessimistic or defeatist,
> but there has to come a time when the public says
> "enough is enough".
>
> _______________________________________________________
> Do You Yahoo!?
> Get your free @yahoo.ca address at  http://mail.yahoo.ca 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"dave newcombe" <dave.newcombe@home.com>* on *Sun, 18 Feb 2001 17:52:53 -0800*
You know, if the gov. finds out there are stores of equip. lying around,
thay may be tempted to pick it up...Unless we are prepared to dress in WWII
vintage clothes, we‘d better keep quiet about these little stashes......They
may be a minister or 2 lurking under an assumed alias here.
> With the mothballing of half the airforce planes, the
> cutting back of the arctic patrols, the ML‘s, and
> LSVW‘s being grounded, etc, when is the army going to
> have to say "we cannot do it anymore!"  Maybe the
> recent trade mission to China should have brought back
> some of the equipment that was taken in the Korean
> war.  I saw a whole bunch of  RCHA uniforms, a bunch
> of Bren and Sten guns, an RCR corporal‘s promotion
> papers, an American 105 howitzer same as our C1 -
> which is better than the currently used C3 a small
> mortar, etc when I was at the military museum in
> Beijing last month.  Maybe taking museum articles is
> not such a bad idea after all.  I‘m sure the national
> war museum has some jeeps from world war two that
> would run better than an Iltis. ha!
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Joan O. Arc" <joan_o_arc@hotmail.com>* on *Mon, 19 Feb 2001 02:57:01 -0000*
Indeed.
Now, Ian and others, do my comments a few weeks ago about there being some 
people out there Western separatists come on down! who think if Canada 
can‘t be bothered/can‘t manage to defend itself, that we might as well throw 
the towel in on nationhood start to make some sense?
Personally, the whole business makes me ill. If the feds chanelled one-tenth 
of what they toss around on regional transfer payments and bad grants to bad 
businesses into rebuilding the armed forces, it would be, in my view, a step 
in the right direction. But try telling *that* to the powers that be in the 
Liberal Party of Canada... Where are the Tories when we need them?
Cheers,
Joan
----Original Message Follows----
From: RCA Bomber 
Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
Subject: Re. budget cutbacksnever endingbudget cutbacks
Date: Sun, 18 Feb 2001 19:37:13 -0500 EST
With the mothballing of half the airforce planes, the
cutting back of the arctic patrols, the ML‘s, and
LSVW‘s being grounded, etc, when is the army going to
have to say "we cannot do it anymore!"  Maybe the
recent trade mission to China should have brought back
some of the equipment that was taken in the Korean
war.  I saw a whole bunch of  RCHA uniforms, a bunch
of Bren and Sten guns, an RCR corporal‘s promotion
papers, an American 105 howitzer same as our C1 -
which is better than the currently used C3 a small
mortar, etc when I was at the military museum in
Beijing last month.  Maybe taking museum articles is
not such a bad idea after all.  I‘m sure the national
war museum has some jeeps from world war two that
would run better than an Iltis ha!
I don‘t want to sound too pessimistic or defeatist,
but there has to come a time when the public says
"enough is enough".
_______________________________________________________
Do You Yahoo!?
Get your free @yahoo.ca address at  http://mail.yahoo.ca 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"burgess marskell" <db_marskell@hotmail.com>* on *Mon, 19 Feb 2001 23:49:45 *
I have a few family friends IE:Of my parents who are politicians, two of 
whom are..well connected to the goings on in the house of commons/senate. I 
have asked them about the budget for the military in the past, and they say 
that the general feeling is that they dont want public opinion to picture 
canada as a militaristic nation. I got the idea that the government feels 
that we can rely on the USA for defense, which is sort of true, but this is 
getting pathetic.
They also said some other things, but i cant really write them down, as they 
were said "in confidence", something i know a thing or two about.
Lt. Burgess Marskell
>From: "dave newcombe" 
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: 
>Subject: Re: Re. budget cutbacksnever endingbudget cutbacks
>Date: Sun, 18 Feb 2001 17:11:21 -0800
>
>I agree with you, but will the Canadian people ever say it.......
>I think we passed that point when the Airforce contracted out flight
>training........Its a good indication that you have fallen below critical
>mass when you can‘t train your own people.
>It just gets better and better............................
>
>
>"I don‘t want to sound too pessimistic or defeatist,
>but there has to come a time when the public says
>"enough is enough"."
>
>
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Ian Edwards" <iedwards@home.com>* on *Mon, 19 Feb 2001 18:15:48 -0700*
I certainly tend to agree. That implies that the politicians are LEADING
public opinion rather than following it.
But, to me, that also implies that politicians feel the public cannot be
educated/informed enough to distinguish between the evils of militarism and
what most of us on this bb recognize as the need for a force capable of
carrying out the hopefully benign collective wishes of the public in terms
of foreign policy. Of course, at least in part, that assumes that a coherent
foreign policy is one that requires us to support our allies you dance with
the ones that brung ya in collective defence.
Note that I said "allies" plural, because if we only have one Big Ally
Uncle Sam then we will always be an insignificant minor partner. Together
with the rest of NATO or similar bloc we all add up to an equal of Uncle
Sam.
I fear that your "politicans" describes all parties, and that replacing the
Liberals with any other group would not change things much unless the public
attitude "go away and don‘t bother me" changes.
There. That‘s my patented 5 page rant boiled down to a few lines.
----- Original Message -----
From: burgess marskell 
To: 
snip... who are politicians....snip and they say
> that the general feeling is that they dont want public opinion to picture
> canada as a militaristic nation. snip
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

